# A little concerned...



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie just experienced her first 'heat' cycle. 

We haven't had her spayed yet because we are considering breeding her once, my daughter and son both want puppies from her and I would not mind having another one myself. The decision isn't made yet, but we don't want to have her spayed until we know for sure.

Of course, the first time she comes in heat is the first time we have to board her - we had concert tickets for several months and although I was very hesitant about leaving her at a kennel, they assured me that she would be isolated once I told them she was in heat. 

Well, she and Pedro (neutered) were placed in a kennel together to help keep down their anxiety. The kennel was set up well, there was plywood well fitted on both sides to prevent access to her. She was not taken outside supposedly. 

She continued spotting for a few days after we got her home, but now (3 weeks later), her little breasts are a bit swollen, and I swear she's slowly gaining weight. Is this normal after the first heat?

I've raised large dogs before, but this isn't something I ever noticed with them. 

Am I overreacting to a situation that had me worried to start with? 

No tenderness, or anything to indicate mastitis or anything like that. She's acting normal, very playful and slowly returning to her old self.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She could be having a false pregnancy. Not at all uncommon. She will gain weight, become moody, her nipples will enlarge and she may even produce milk. It can last several weeks, up to a month or so. She may become very possessive of certain toys and try to 'mother' them. She will not feel like herself for some time if she's having a false pregnancy - those hormones really knock them for a loop.

Since she wasn't watched by you while in the kennel, there's a slim possibility of pregnancy. I doubt it, but it's possible. You can take her to the vet in a week or so if she's still having symptoms of pregnancy and he can tell you if she's pregnant or not.

Be aware of pyometra, which is an infection of the uterus that occurs sometimes after a season if finished. If her discharge doesn't clear up or becomes a different color (red or black) or she has a bad smell coming from back there - take her to the vet right away. Pyometra can be life threatening.

Since you have 6 months or so until her next season, this would be the perfect opportunity to get prepared for a breeding... get her health tests done as soon as you can (OFA patellas and eyes CERF) and then you can start looking for a compatible stud dog. She will also need a brucellosis test. If she hasn't been vaccinated within the last year, I'd have titers done to check her immunity levels as that will pass on to puppies. Also do a fecal as well as heartworm test. Just the routine stuff.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie has only had a few heat cycles (3 so far and she's 4 years old) but she had false pregnancies after each cycle. Symptoms as you describe. We were 110% sure she wasn't pregnant, because Chance is neutered. It lasted for about 60 days after her cycles. If you are concerned though, I'd have her seen by your Vet. : )


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses!

Physically, she seems fine. She's certainly in no distress, and she's always been very possessive over all her toys, so it would be hard to notice anything different in that area. 

She isn't having any discharge at all right now, the spotting/bleeding stopped about a week ago, and as much as she sits in my lap, I would have noticed any discharge at all. 

She's been very clingy to my husband and myself, and a bit grouchy with Pedro.

Thinking back, I remember when I was little and we had a poodle - she experienced the false pregnancies every time! She had a rubber rat she would carry around and cry over. I forgot all about that until you guys mentioned it.

I will keep a close eye on her...It's impossible not to! She spends most of her time perched on my shoulder like a bizarre little bird!

Thank you for the advice on testing if we do decide to breed her once. I'm not certain by any means, it's just something I want to consider for awhile, but I can assure you I will do everything possible to make sure it's the thing to do before doing it!

I'll keep you posted! I think you're right on the false pregnancy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I do think you should give serious thought to breeding her (and I am sure you will). You could potentially lose her due to the pregnancy, if she needs a c-section, or just if things don't go right. I would never breed one of my pets, EVER, I would never forgive myself if I lost a pet because I chose to breed it "just for puppies". I have & am aquiring breeding stock, whose purpose is to carry on the good traits of the breed, and they will all be health tested prior to being bred, and there will be no dollar figure that could keep me from using the right stud for her, who I will also require to be health tested. Even if Gracie checks out healthy, no luxating patellas, good heart, good eyes, be aware nasty surprises can hide in her past that may surface in the puppies. 

There are sooo many puppies out there that need good homes, that really, unless Gracie is a registered, exemplary specimen of the breed with good genetics behind her, there really is no reason to breed her. 

I know she is very cute, but there is a lot more to it than that and I know you will investigate and learn as much as you can to decide if breeding her is the right choice or not4.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm very aware of the responsibilities of a breeder. I bred, raised and sold Golden retrievers for many years - all of which we considered family pets. While I realize the risks involved with breeding a smaller breed are more extensive, my responsibility remains the same!

As I said, this decision has not been made, it's just something I'm leaving open for now, should I decide to do it.

Gracie is pet quality, not show quality, and I would never consider breeding her with an intent to sell pups. Should I decide to do this, the pups will never leave our family, and all will be spayed and neutered.

My only reservation is regarding Gracie's health and welfare.

But, that's not what this thread is about! I'll deal with this false pregnancy first, and take my time making any other decisions!

I do appreciate your thoughts in the matter, Kristi!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

kimr said:


> I'm very aware of the responsibilities of a breeder. I bred, raised and sold Golden retrievers for many years - all of which we considered family pets. While I realize the risks involved with breeding a smaller breed are more extensive, my responsibility remains the same!
> 
> As I said, this decision has not been made, it's just something I'm leaving open for now, should I decide to do it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are making an informed choice! 
She is your dog at the end of the day and you have to do what is best for your family, Many on this board have bred "non show dogs"
I'm sure you will find support when the time comes.

Best of luck!


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

**



kimr said:


> Gracie just experienced her first 'heat' cycle.
> 
> We haven't had her spayed yet because we are considering breeding her once, my daughter and son both want puppies from her and I would not mind having another one myself. The decision isn't made yet, but we don't want to have her spayed until we know for sure.
> 
> ...


My chihuahua did the same exact thing her first time in heat. Her nipples also didn't start going down until about 2ish months after her heat had ended. I could also see a change in her behavior almost immediately. She started nesting, digging, and licking everything! I was pretty sure she was having a false pregnancy since the ONLY dog she had been around was a 4 month old puppy.

If you are unsure, and want to be sure, goto a vet! And in her best interest, I wouldn't "breed" her until at least her 3rd heat, just to give her enough time to grow up, that's what I did.


I hope this helps, and feel free to ask any questions anytime!


----------

